# Fish Nipping at Each Other



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

me again. just cycled a tank with numerous, peaceful fish in it. today, they are all nipping at each other! i mean, everyone! my panda corry is smart and hiding, but everyone seems to be having a ball and nipping one another! is this normal? and they all appear to be comfortable and calmed now that theres no ammonia and nitrites...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

could you let us know what kind of fish you have in there again?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*ok*

alright.

1 tri colour shark
1 red tail black shark
2 mollies
2 platies
1 panda cory (smart one who is currently hiding)
m/f pair of dwarf gouramis


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

What size tank is it?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*tank size*

its a 35 gallon tank


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

Alright. A 35 shouldn't cause too many problems. The mollies, platies, and cories I wouldn't worry about too much as aggressors. The sharks are what worry me. The tricolours I find can be very docile however, the red tail blacks I find can get quite aggressive. I have had some in community tanks with fish as calm as guppies, and others I have had to stick in an african cichlid tank because they got so nasty.
When you have a pair of gouramis, they can become territorial. What you can try doing is feeding twice a day (small portions each time) and next time you change the water, move the ornaments around and maybe add a couple plants or rocks in there so that the fish can re-establish their territories.
That's all I can think of atm, maybe someone else will have other suggestions...

Hope that helps,


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*hmm...*

funny thing, i bought some plants today, and did a little re-arranging in there tonight! (sixth sense...?) i havent watched them closely after that though, i assumed they would still be at it. but i will check tomorrow, as my daughter is asleep in that room and i dont want to wake her up.  i didnt know that about gouramis. i figured any "shark" could get nasty, but theres no telling my fiancee. he knows what he wants and he gets it.  im not concerned at all about the tri colour though, hes very friendly. ill let you know what i see tomorrow. *crosses fingers* hope they wont be nipping...


----------

